# Plenum not insulated



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

I would never touch someone elses hvac equipment but this is on my own house. Crawled under my house the other day and discovered the plenum insulation had fell off completely. Its a split unit and the house ductwork is all in the crawlspace. I took the cover off and looked below the evaporator coil and as i suspected there was no ductboard or insulation of any kind on the inside of the plenum either. 

My question is, is this something i should be pretty concerned about? How should i go about insulating it? There are 8 ducts coming off the plenum making me think this task will be too difficult for me. Should i call a pro to have him clean my unit and while hes at it insulate? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ral62 (May 1, 2012)

If you can disconnect one of the branches and look on the inside for insulation. This way you would be sure. You can do it yourself ( it is easy) or call a pro if you do not want to tackle it. Check for the best price.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Cleaning is highly overrated, but sealing up the seams & insulating is not (especially when located in a humid crawlspace) - you can either seal & insulate it yourself, or call in a pro. I would generally go with a pro & make sure they use a duct tester / blaster & show you the improvement & also do a static pressure test. 

If you want to do it yourself - you might want to start here; http://bit.ly/DuctSeal - as for insulating... knowing what type of ducts you have helps


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link man, great tips.


----------

